# secondary shims



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

How likely is it that in order to obtain correct belt tension that I would have to pull 2 of the washers out and leave the thick one only?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

likely, if thats what is needed. They are all different.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Iv done that but I only had 2 to begin with.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

well i only had 2 but i thought maybe the previous owner may have taken 1 out.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i had two medium ones in mine and took one out to tighten and it was too tight so i had to get a thin one and no its good


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

im working on mine now, the shim i took out looks to be around .020 thick, i havent measured it but thats pretty close, the other is .050 + . I hope its right cause im tireed of messin with this thing. Im ready to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FYI incase you need it

Spacers
Part No. -------------Thickness
92026-0034 --------- 0.3 mm (0.012 in.)
92026-1569 --------- 0.6 mm (0.024 in.)
92026-1617 --------- 0.8 mm (0.032 in.)
92026-1565 --------- 1.0 mm (0.039 in.)
92026-1570 --------- 1.4 mm (0.055 in.)


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

i had 3 in mine. 2 thin ones & a thick 1. i took out the 2 thin ones cause my belt was really loose. only prob is it squeals a little more now while its sittin in gear but it was startin to do that before i took out any shims. maybe mines too tight? it drives fine &has a good bite to it but dont really know the symptoms of a belt too tight. i just put it the same height as it showed in the MIMB how-to.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

To see if your in the ballpark lay the belt in the secondary clutch and if it lays flush to 1/32" above the shaves it will be close.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

it was well below when I sarted this project. Hpoe the .024 will do the job


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I bought one of each of them so that if I run into this, there won't be a problem.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

waddle73 said:


> i had 3 in mine. 2 thin ones & a thick 1. i took out the 2 thin ones cause my belt was really loose. only prob is it squeals a little more now while its sittin in gear but it was startin to do that before i took out any shims. maybe mines too tight? it drives fine &has a good bite to it but dont really know the symptoms of a belt too tight. i just put it the same height as it showed in the MIMB how-to.


 The squeal is a sign that you are dead on as long as it doesnt try to "creep" while idling in gear


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

What about a squeel when you are in gear right when you hit the throttle then it's gone untill you get a lil load on it like 4wd low in a lil bit of mud it'll scream at me through the CVT exhaust snorkel


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's slippage there.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

someone on here told me that the one little squeel was ok. the only reason you hear it is cuz its pointed right at you. mine does it and it squeels in gear a little.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

squeelin in gear at idle and squeelin in gear while yer in 4wd and stuck in a mudhole are two different squeels

chirp while idlin' = good
squeel while on gas = bad


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well maybe i'm measuring the deflection wrong then and still can't find out where the oily-ness is coming from on the inside of the CVT cover


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> squeelin in gear at idle and squeelin in gear while yer in 4wd and stuck in a mudhole are two different squeels
> 
> chirp while idlin' = good
> squeel while on gas = bad


mine does the opposite. it squeels when idle a little and a slight chirp when you first hit the gas whether im in a mud hole or on a trail. it may be my deflection though. im too lazy to take it apart and check it. haha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine was just the seal behind the secondary. Was obvious and I think it's common.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks KMK i'll check that out when i get a lil time for it!


----------

